# Why bother keeping PE up to date after new job that doesn't require?



## zachtos (Oct 21, 2014)

What happens if I do not have the time or money to keep my PE license updated?

I took a new job in a new state (Wisconsin) that has stricter continuing education credit requirements. I am very busy developing new electronic products at my new company, unlike my last job at an electrical utility (Michigan), they could care less about my PE. My budget is very tight as this is a start-up company and somewhat of an investment opportunity job for myself instead of the stable boring utility job.

If I can find a fairly free/easy way to keep it up to date over next year, great. Otherwise, I am thinking let it lapse and get it back later if I need a new job in a different field, but I am not seeing the value anymore... as long as I don't have to take the exam again though!!!


----------



## matt267 PE (Oct 21, 2014)

Given the amount of time you likely put into earning the PE, I would do what you can to keep it. Can you maintain the registration in your old state?


----------



## blybrook PE (Oct 21, 2014)

No matter what, do NOT let your original license expire or lapse. Even if you moved to another state, keep that originating state license (or put it into retirement).

The above was told to me by more than one multi-state licensed, veteran PE.

Money might be tight, we've all been there for various reasons, your license is one thing that should never be put on the back burner.

Good luck with the new company.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 21, 2014)

WI represent! I also work in product development (in WI) and maintain PDH's for 2 active licenses. It's time consuming and not cheap, but in the long run, cheaper and less time consuming than it took to achieve the licensure. As you've indicated, having your PE clearly wasn't a requirement for your new position, however, it still gives the company good visibility and a more prestige roster. Have you asked the question of your manager if they would consider footing the bill for your annual (or every other year) renewal fee? It can't hurt to ask but you'll never know if you don't.


----------



## Dleg (Oct 21, 2014)

I don't know about where you live, but the rules where I am require re-taking the exam if you let your license lapse beyond a certain time frame. That's reason enough, for me. Plus, even though it might not be "required" by your present employer, it is something that you would have that is above and beyond your coworkers when it comes time to review for promotions or raises. Also, you may end up not liking your new job or getting stuck at a certain salary, and a PE can be very helpful in finding that next job.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 21, 2014)

It's better to have it and not need it, then to be scrambling trying to get re-licensed.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 21, 2014)

I agree with original poster, I encourage most PE's who haven't stamped anything in 12 months to not only let your license lapse but to officially cancel it :0


----------



## Jonhnny123 (Oct 23, 2014)

What's your plan if you unexpectedly lose your job? You may apply to another job where they have to choose between you and another guy with similar experience. Wouldn't you want to still have that PE to get a leg up on him?

I put a lot of time and effort into getting my FE and PE. I'm not going to let it lapse just to save a couple hundred a year.


----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 23, 2014)

some states you can request to put have an inactive status attached to your license. In IL to make it active again you would just have to show proof of your 30 pdhs and pay the renewal fee.


----------



## John QPE (Oct 27, 2014)

I don't understand why you would ever let it lapse. Is that not your livelihood?


----------



## zachtos (Oct 27, 2014)

The license renewal is not the expense issue, it's the cost and time required for the continuing education credits. I have less than a year to complete 30 credits worth of online and interactive stuff to prove I'm still learning, which is a bunch of crap. I learn constantly, so much that I don't have time to take officially recognized courses. The WI requirements are more strict than in MI and there is no way I can give up product development time (where my real income comes from) unless I can find a cheap and easy way to gain credits.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 27, 2014)

zachtos said:


> The license renewal is not the expense issue, it's the cost and time required for the continuing education credits. I have less than a year to complete 30 credits worth of online and interactive stuff to prove I'm still learning, which is a bunch of crap. I learn constantly, so much that I don't have time to take officially recognized courses. The WI requirements are more strict than in MI and there is no way I can give up product development time (where my real income comes from) unless I can find a cheap and easy way to gain credits.


You don't have to pay necessarily. Any related company training in addition to technical sales counts. WSPE website has a form that you can use as a tracking certificate. My boss was able to satisfy all 30 credits w/o registering for a single official type course.


----------



## John QPE (Oct 29, 2014)

Contech has a ton of free PDHs .... there are also PDHs in pretty much every monthly publication.


----------



## pgm44 (Jan 8, 2015)

I agree with the above two posts. I have been meeting the PDH training requirements in multiple states for years and have only had to pay for a few PDH courses over that time period (mostly because I waited too close to the renewal date to complete the credits). A number of links to trade publications that offer free PDH training can be found by searching google or are collected for engineers use on sites like engineer-cloud.com (see: http://www.engineer-cloud.com/index.php?page=_RatePDHProviders ).

As the second post in this string notes it is important to keep your original state license. An active license for your original state of licensure is generally required to get a license by reciprocity in another state (no exam required). Once you give up the home state license you basically have to start the whole application process over if a license is needed in the future.

Looking at the WI continuing education requirements it appears that the free trade magazine training will likely qualify for WI PDH. It looks like WI requires 30PDH every two years with 13 of the units in a training session where you can ask live questions and get live feedback. The free "live" webinars typically will meet this requirement in most states (New York Excluded), with the remainder of the PDH units are open to use the pre-recorded training sessions (verify if you need to take the ones with a short quiz at the end). You may need to pay for the 2 ethics units required by WI but that's usually available for $25 or less. PDH requirements vary by state and sometimes change so you should always check them yourself.

What I copied for WI PDH is noted below:

Completing short courses or tutorials and distance education courses offered through correspondence, DVDs, or the internet are permitted. Credit for a minimum of 13 PDHs shall be obtained via courses where the registrant interacts in real time in a traditional classroom setting, computer conferencing or interactive video conference where participants are present in the same room or logged in at the same time and can communicate directly with each other and ask questions of the instructor.


----------

